# Pricing a browning A5



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I posted this on Cheap Homesteading as well. I have a belgium browning A5 that I'm considering selling as it is the only 20 ga gun I own and I'm thinking it would be easier to maintain a stock of 16 and 12 ga shells as I own several of these though they are pumps and double barrels. Also I am thinking of getting a Ruger Mini 14 because I believe that standard military ammo might be easier to come by in a pinch. I'd need to have the money from the sale of this gun to buy another. The problem is that when I look on gun selling sights these brownings go from a low of $600 to thousands depending on what I don't know. Most are in the $895 to $1100 range. This gun is in really good condition except it has a small chip at the bottom of the butt stock. I did check the price on a replacement butt stock. It was $450 I have never sold a gun before and have no idea how they are priced especially in such a wide range. Another thing is, though this is only a 20 ga it is a 5 shot semi auto. Would you consider this a better self defense weapon than the pumps?


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

The A5 has been around forever and it's a great gun. I wouldn't think there would ever be a problem finding 20 ga. shells. But if you are determined to sell it, I've seen plenty of them in fair to average condition for around $600-700 at various gun shows. Leave the chip for someone else to worry about. For self-defense I prefer a pump since there is much less chance of a jam.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I think getting rid of a 20 ga. Browning A5 would be a mistake. Especially when keeping a 16 ga. anything. I can buy 20 ga anywhere while 16 ga. are getting scarce. Overall the A5 has a reputation of being one heck of a gun. Wish I had one. As far as self defense goes, if you can hit your target center of mass any shotgun will work.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Vent rib? Long tang or short tang? Salt wood or non?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

There's a LOT of proce variation in A5's depending on when it was built.
I'd keep it myself
It will only increase in value


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

This Feb's Field & Stream has an article on the best values in used shotguns. "Prices for used Browning A-5 semis are currently very low."

I second keeping the 20ga.; it looks like 16ga. is on it's way out as far as factory ammo. 

That's a shame, my dad's A-5 was a Sweet 16 & he wore the gold off the trigger!

The 20ga. seems to be popular right behind the 12ga...

My local shop has 3 A-5s on the rack, I can see $350.00 on the tag on the skankiest one. 

I'd like to find a beat up 3" 12ga. & have it threaded for modern chokes & set up for turkey.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Without a picture I have no idea what it would bring if sold. When you say a chip out of the stock I think the worst. As asked does the gun have a vent rib, solid rib or no rib? How is the barrel choked? All effect the price.The chip, if it like I think, cost you around $200 or more. If the chip is like I am thinking $500 would be a load where I am it and I am thinking more like $400.
Steve


----------

